

White Oak hiring blitz (Washington DC area) - utefan001
http://www.woti.com/jobs.cfm
White Oak Technologies is doing a hiring blitz between now and the end of May.  White Oak has been the main sponser of PyCon for the last few years.<p>The White Oak mission is "To solve our commercial and government customers' mission critical, largest scale, and most challenging information systems problems by providing the very best staff and "bleeding-edge" technologies."<p>You don't need a USA security clearance to be hired by White Oak.  But you should be qualified to obtain a USA security clearance.
======
raffi
Back when I was interested in that whole "job" thing, I interviewed with White
Oak Technologies.

I don't say this lightly: They have the most programmer friendly HR team I've
seen in a tech company. When I applied they responded quickly and moved
through the process quickly. Bruce and Dave (the HR guys) really seemed to get
programmers.

When they wanted to do an on-site interview it was clear they had a process
and the details were taken care of.

I interviewed at some other companies that didn't quite have their HR act
together. Here were the things that got me:

1\. Having to "ask" for a flight to the on-site interview

2\. Waiting three weeks between stages of the process

3\. HR people that look at programmers as common cattle (although to be fair,
we probably do the same to them).

If you're bigger than a startup -- talent will walk away from you. To bring
this back to WOTI, these guys realize this.

~~~
j_gulla
Could you describe the interview, I am interviewing with them in a few weeks,
Thanks.

------
utefan001
White Oak Technologies is doing a hiring blitz between now and the end of May.
White Oak has been the main sponsor of PyCon for the last few years.

The White Oak mission is "To solve our commercial and government customers'
mission critical, largest scale, and most challenging information systems
problems by providing the very best staff and "bleeding-edge" technologies."

You don't need a USA security clearance to be hired by White Oak. But you
should be qualified to obtain a USA security clearance.

------
cowmoo
Why I Will Not Be Working at White Oak Technologies Inc.:
[http://www.washingtoncitypaper.com/blogs/citydesk/2008/08/08...](http://www.washingtoncitypaper.com/blogs/citydesk/2008/08/08/why-
i-will-not-be-working-at-white-oak-technologies-inc/)

------
bitdiddle
sounds like they got a boatload of stimulus money :)

